# Wax wrapped GTR



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I got some mequairs spray wax. Supposedly this is the one for wraps? Has picture of a GTR on it funny enough  

Is it ok to go ahead and use this stuff on a wrapped car? 

Thanks


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm sure the experts will be along to give answers. I would have thought if it is a matt wrap, you would not want to do this. If pearlescent or gloss though it should be ok. Bearing in mind the wrap manufacturer and fitter should also be able to tell you what products are suitable.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

From my understanding you treat gloss wrap just like paint, so your spray wax should be good for the job!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

GTR RGT said:


> I got some mequairs spray wax. Supposedly this is the one for wraps? Has picture of a GTR on it funny enough
> 
> Is it ok to go ahead and use this stuff on a wrapped car?
> 
> Thanks


hey fella 

what finish do you have ?

is it matte / satin or gloss ?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Pppfff I don't know lmao. Defently not matte. It's storm pearl orange if that helps? Lol


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Apologies, uploaded and hosted from phone. Plus I don't know how to edit size with android.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

with the wrap being gloss your quick detailer will be fine 

your also ok to polish and wax


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------

